# Help needed to power 10w leds.



## johnnytyler (May 9, 2016)

I am currently building a under water Led array, it consists of 9 pcs. 10 watt green Leds run in parallel, here is the data on the led 10w green,voltage dc 9 - 10.8 volts, current 900mA, integrated approach 3 and 3. I will be using a automotive battery as a power source. the reason for running in parallel is I dont want to lose the entire array if one led fails.What do I need to do to power this build with this configuration. I really need your help, Thanks


----------

